# Vertical router mount



## wm_crash (Nov 30, 2009)

Quick question from a n00b:

Is a phenolic insert plate strong and stiff enough to build into a vertical router mount?

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I would say depends on the thickness of the plate. 3/8" would probably be the minimum but 1/2" should be very good and ridgid. BobJ3 would know best. If he doesn't pop in here to answer this you should PM him.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wm_crash

The 3/8" thick plate will work very well,the plate below is 3/8" with a 1/4" thick edge,see below 

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html


=======


wm_crash said:


> Quick question from a n00b:
> 
> Is a phenolic insert plate strong and stiff enough to build into a vertical router mount?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Found a reason to hang onto my old plate. Thanks Bob.


----------



## wm_crash (Nov 30, 2009)

You guys rule!! Thank you!!

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## hal37880 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Router ski to vertical router mount*

I'm taking my router ski, building a vertical support with a leade screw for vertical adjustment and a 2 axis sliding table. It's only an idea at this time, but one of the projects I've got in mind to build soon. There are way to many projects planned and not enough time...

Hal


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

wm_crash said:


> Quick question from a n00b:
> 
> Is a phenolic insert plate strong and stiff enough to build into a vertical router mount?
> 
> ...


Hi Crash:

Ok, question, is the baseplate going to be mounted into another, stronger, material, i.e. 3/4" plywood?

If so, the size of the baseplate will have substantial bearing as well. The 7" square baseplate that OakPark sells can be fitted with shallow counter sinks on the four corners. That structure can fit into a rabbet on your vertical surface and that should provide excellent support for <2.5HP routers. "Tanks" (non Porter-Cable over powered routers designed for production work) may require more support. This will be easily enough determined by making a cut and check to see if there is any deflection in the final cut. Bill Hylton's book "Router Magic" has an interesting adaptation for a vertical table as well.


----------

